# Can you guys hear this?



## Jon in SW Ohio (Oct 21, 2006)

I found an interesting article on the new cell phone ringer that supposedly young people can hear but adults can't. I hear it loud and clear, and was wondering if everyone else could.

I will warn you all, it is quite high pitched, so don't leave your volume on full blast. You can download a sample of it here:
http://www.freemosquitoringtone.com/

Jon
________
Locked Funds Insurance Forum


----------



## Heather (Oct 21, 2006)

Oh thank god....I'm still young.


----------



## paphjoint (Oct 21, 2006)

It's a well known fact that young people can hear a broader sound spectrum


----------



## TADD (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm 33 and a Teacher, and I could hear that. YES!! Now I can catch 'em using their cellies!


----------



## adiaphane (Oct 21, 2006)

I used to live in an apartment where the oven would emit the same kind of high pitched sound while it preheats, and I tried to get the landlord to fix it, except he claimed he couldn't hear it. Now i know he wasn't lying.


----------



## gonewild (Oct 21, 2006)

Hear what?


----------

